# Pakistan Border Closed, Sky Blue, Water Wet, Trebek's Mother is a...



## AWP (Feb 16, 2012)

At least we started seeing fresh food in the DFAC's two weeks ago though the PX's remain barren; Wx closing our airports hasn't helped.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2012/02/16/pakistans-afghan-border-remains-closed-to-nato/



> ISLAMABAD –  The U.S. Embassy says Pakistan's border with Afghanistan remains closed to NATO despite comments by a senior Pakistani official that seemed to indicate the coalition would be allowed to transport some food items.
> Pakistan closed the crossings to NATO at the end of November in retaliation for American airstrikes that accidentally killed 24 Pakistani soldiers.
> Defense Minister Ahmed Mukhtar said this week that Pakistan would temporarily allow NATO to ship perishable items to its troops in Afghanistan. He said the coalition could transport the supplies "by air or by truck."
> But the U.S. Embassy said on Thursday that the crossings remained closed.
> U.S. Ambassador Cameron Munter has said *the air route remains open*.


 
The irony....


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 16, 2012)

Berlin Airlift Part 3.


----------

